# which driver is suitable for broadcom bcm5786

## queen

I am doing a fresh install on a desktop with nic broadcom bcm5786. I can't find in the kernel this model. Someone can tell me which one is suitable?

Thanks 

Queen

----------

## Veldrin

According to the Broadcom Webpage tg3 should be used. 

I suggest that you use the in kernel module, and not their package.

----------

## queen

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> According to the Broadcom Webpage tg3 should be used. 
> 
> I suggest that you use the in kernel module, and not their package.

 

Thank you

----------

